# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Shqiptarët sulmojnë faqen e aeroportit të Beogradit

## RaPSouL

Internet faqja zyrtare e ndërmarrjes publike Aerodrom Nikola Teslla, sot heret ne mengjes ka qene e sulmuar nga nje grup i quajtur Grupi Shqiptaro-Kosovar i hakereve, kane deklaruar nga nderrmarja.

Ne internet faqen e aeroportit te Beogradit jane shkruar tekste te cilat e kane promovuar Republiken e Kosoves dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara te Shqiperise, ndersa momentalisht nuk ka qasje ne kete faqe.

Momentalisht po behen tentime maksimale qe sa me shpejte faqja te kthehet ne duart tona, kane deklaruar nga Aeroporti i Beogradit.

Poashtu nga i njejti grup eshte sulmuar edhe faqja me e vjeter serbe argetuese Serbiankafe.


*Shqipmedia*

----------


## Black_Mamba

Mire va bon,duhet me teper ti shkatrojn.

----------


## dardan1

Edhe një _webfaqe_ e shkijeve e vërteton sulmin.
...Grupi Shqiptar i hakerave që ka kryer sulmin është *KHG* (Kosova Hackers Group).

----------


## cool_shqype

kalljauni majken

----------


## Longarus

Me mujt diqysh edhe ne ministri te mbrojtjes me ju hi bre ?

----------


## Beran

Ah , me mujtë.

----------


## Glend

KHG duhet ta dije mire ne radhe te pare se nuk quhen Hackers po Crackers.

Serbet na sulmojne faqjet tona, nje veprim prej budallai. Dhe ne c'bejme? Veprojme po si ata, ne menyre budallai perseri. BRAVO.

Duartrokitje per KHG... ca njerez s'kane jete jashte internetit dhe obsesionohen me keto budalliqe.

----------


## celyy

> KHG duhet ta dije mire ne radhe te pare se nuk quhen Hackers po Crackers.
> 
> Serbet na sulmojne faqjet tona, nje veprim prej budallai. Dhe ne c'bejme? Veprojme po si ata, ne menyre budallai perseri. BRAVO.
> 
> Duartrokitje per KHG... ca njerez s'kane jete jashte internetit dhe obsesionohen me keto budalliqe.


Aaaa ma ki qu mallin e ibrahim rugoves  :ngerdheshje: .

Ti thua , serbet te sulmojn e ne mos ti sulmojm se gjyna a ? :ngerdheshje:    po i meshirshem koke

----------


## Glend

> Aaaa ma ki qu mallin e ibrahim rugoves .
> 
> Ti thua , serbet *te sulmojn* e ne mos ti sulmojm se gjyna a ?   po i meshirshem koke


Me fal, i sulmoi gje aeroporti shqiptaret?

Po vrau nje serb nje shqiptar, ti do shkosh te vrasesh nje serb dosido??? Nese ky eshte mendimi yt, pra qe sulmi shlyet me sulm, Elbasani te pret.

Sa vjen e me shume rrallohen njerezit e zgjuar.

Keto historite me crackers (ose si ca qe i thone hackers) jane teper interesante. Mund te shohesh cfare efekti krijon te njerezit fiksimi pas kompjuterit ne te keq (pra per t'i prish pune te tjereve). Dhe kur mendojne se kane bere dicka kolosale, eshte me te vertete gallate.

----------


## evalt

> Aaaa ma ki qu mallin e ibrahim rugoves .
> 
> Ti thua , serbet te sulmojn e ne mos ti sulmojm se gjyna a ?   po i meshirshem koke


Po pse ,pse e keni fiksim hakmarrjen,  keto mendime e çojne njerezimin ne çfarosje . 
Do perfundojme si puna e dinosaurave, do marim fund. vetem natyra do egzistoj.

----------


## canasta

> Me mujt diqysh edhe ne ministri te mbrojtjes me ju hi bre ?


Ju kan hy edhe ne ministri te mbrojtjes poashtu edhe tek faqja zyrtare e ushtrisë se Serbis, nese don me u vertetu hyn pak hulumto ne google dhe do gjesh lajmet qe jan publikuar se kan qen te sulmuar.





> Me fal, i sulmoi gje aeroporti shqiptaret?
> 
> *Po vrau nje serb nje shqiptar, ti do shkosh te vrasesh nje serb dosido*??? Nese ky eshte mendimi yt, pra qe sulmi shlyet me sulm, Elbasani te pret.
> 
> Sa vjen e me shume rrallohen njerezit e zgjuar.
> 
> Keto historite me crackers (ose si ca qe i thone hackers) jane teper interesante. Mund te shohesh cfare efekti krijon te njerezit fiksimi pas kompjuterit ne te keq (pra per t'i prish pune te tjereve). Dhe kur mendojne se kane bere dicka kolosale, eshte me te vertete gallate.


I sulmoi gje  serbet posta shqiptare pastaj edhe disa faqe tjera te rendesishme te shqiperis?

Sigurisht qe nese nje serb vret nje shqiptar do shkoj te vras nje serb.
Gjaku nuk eshte ujë, dhe gjaku me gjak lahet.

----------


## RinorZ

> Me fal, i sulmoi gje aeroporti shqiptaret?
> 
> Po vrau nje serb nje shqiptar, ti do shkosh te vrasesh nje serb dosido??? Nese ky eshte mendimi yt, pra qe sulmi shlyet me sulm, Elbasani te pret.
> 
> Sa vjen e me shume rrallohen njerezit e zgjuar.
> 
> Keto historite me crackers (ose si ca qe i thone hackers) jane teper interesante. Mund te shohesh cfare efekti krijon te njerezit fiksimi pas kompjuterit ne te keq (pra per t'i prish pune te tjereve). Dhe kur mendojne se kane bere dicka kolosale, eshte me te vertete gallate.



Nese ai shqipetare, rastesishte te qellonte prej familjes tuaj, a do te ishe hakmarre ndaj atij Serbi(Shkau)???

Ps. Eja dhe jeto nen Serbi, si une qe jetoj sot e kesaj dite, dhe pastaj do te njihesh me realitetin...
Jo nje Serb, po 100 ne dite, do kerkosh t'i vrasesh...

----------


## carbondcd

> KHG duhet ta dije mire ne radhe te pare se nuk quhen Hackers po Crackers.
> 
> Serbet na sulmojne faqjet tona, nje veprim prej budallai. Dhe ne c'bejme? Veprojme po si ata, ne menyre budallai perseri. BRAVO.
> 
> Duartrokitje per KHG... ca njerez s'kane jete jashte internetit dhe obsesionohen me keto budalliqe.


 sshhhshhshhtttttt

----------


## Glend

> Sigurisht qe nese nje serb vret nje shqiptar do shkoj te vras nje serb.
> Gjaku nuk eshte ujë, dhe gjaku me gjak lahet.


Ec aty kanuni...

RinorZ: Jo, s'do e vrisja... shume shqiptare kane mesuar te dalin jashte vjetersires (kanunit) por ka disa si puna jote qe s'kane per te evoluar trurin dhe ta shkepusin qe gjaku lahet me gjak.

----------


## BHGod

Djema,

Nese do te flisni per "gjak", "kanun" etj. dhe jo per arsyen per te cilen eshte hapur tema, do me detyroni qe ta mbyll kete teme. Ju lutem, permbajuni idese se temes!  :buzeqeshje: 

Ditën e mirë

----------


## canasta

> Ec aty kanuni...
> 
> RinorZ: Jo, s'do e vrisja... shume shqiptare kane mesuar te dalin jashte vjetersires (kanunit) por ka disa si puna jote qe s'kane per te evoluar trurin dhe ta shkepusin qe gjaku lahet me gjak.


sigurisht qe zdo e vrisje, sepse nuk ke vuajtur nga dora e armikut, qe te kuptosht ate ndjenje duhesh te perjetosh njeher qe te shikosh dallimin pastaj.
Ti nuk i ke perjetuar disa gjera per kete qellim ndoshta edhe shum pak je i njoftuar me krimet qe jane bere ne kosove, prandaj mendoj kjo eshte arsyeja pse ti ke nje mendim te till dhe injorant.

ps. Dmth ty nuk te pengon qe serbet na sulmojn, por te pengon qe KHG i sulmon ato. :i terbuar:

----------


## Glend

> sigurisht qe zdo e vrisje, sepse nuk ke vuajtur nga dora e armikut, qe te kuptosht ate ndjenje duhesh te perjetosh njeher qe te shikosh dallimin pastaj.
> Ti nuk i ke perjetuar disa gjera per kete qellim ndoshta edhe shum pak je i njoftuar me krimet qe jane bere ne kosove, prandaj mendoj kjo eshte arsyeja pse ti ke nje mendim te till dhe injorant.
> 
> ps. Dmth ty nuk te pengon qe serbet na sulmojn, por te pengon qe KHG i sulmon ato.


boll bere supozime mbi mua, nuk ja vlen. Nga e di ti ca kam perjetuar une, cfare di une? Apo ke telepati ti?

Po i lavderoj une serbet per ca kane bere gje? Nese ti s'lavderon serbet, pse lavderon shqiptaret, te dyja palet jane ne gabim. Te thuash se ky e nisi i pari eshte kalamallek...

Nga ana profesionale, pune e KHG eshte nje harxhim kohe i ca njerezve qe s'kane nje jete jashte internetit. Hackers, crackers, je hero per kete gje? Te sulmosh nje faqje dhe te besh sikur ke bere nje gje fantastike. Bleh...

Per c'fare do te deshiroje ti te bllokoje faqjen e nje aeroporti, t'i prishje pune udhetareve, qe gjysma edhe s'mund te jete serbe... c'fare ka per tu mburrur ketu.

*A krenohesh ti me cfare ben KHG?*

----------


## canasta

> boll bere supozime mbi mua, nuk ja vlen. Nga e di ti ca kam perjetuar une, cfare di une? Apo ke telepati ti?
> 
> Po i lavderoj une serbet per ca kane bere gje? Nese ti s'lavderon serbet, pse lavderon shqiptaret, te dyja palet jane ne gabim. Te thuash se ky e nisi i pari eshte kalamallek...
> 
> Nga ana profesionale, pune e KHG eshte nje harxhim kohe i ca njerezve qe s'kane nje jete jashte internetit. Hackers, crackers, je hero per kete gje? Te sulmosh nje faqje dhe te besh sikur ke bere nje gje fantastike. Bleh...
> 
> Per c'fare do te deshiroje ti te bllokoje faqjen e nje aeroporti, t'i prishje pune udhetareve, qe gjysma edhe s'mund te jete serbe... c'fare ka per tu mburrur ketu.
> 
> *A krenohesh ti me cfare ben KHG?*


Supozimet i bera duke ti lexuar postimet qe i postove me lart, dhe ende jam i bindur se ti nuk ke perjetuar gje.
Po thu nga ana profesionale eshte nje harxhim kohe, zdi ku je ka mbeshtetesh ne kete mendim. Nese puna e KHG-se eshte humbje kohe, tregom cfar eshte puna jote qe nuk eshte humje kohe dhe qe je 24 ore online neper forume? 
KHG nuk eshte cdo here sulmues por edhe mbrojtes nese nuk ke informata te mjaftueshme, eshte mbrojtes i shum kompanive dhe faqeve te ndryshme shqiptare, dhe deri me tash kan mbrojtur shum faqe shqiptare.

*Sigurisht qe krenohem dhe cdo here do ti permbaj ne qellimet dhe synimet e tyre. Keto jan ato persona te cilet gjdo here po ju kunderpergjien armiqeve gjdo here qe po ka nevoj, po ashtu jan shum duke kontribuar qe serveret apo faqet shqiptare te jene sa me te sigurta. Kete po e them sepse vet isha viktim e ketyre pisave, por pasi qe me shum veshtirsi e ktheva faqen ne perdorim, prap nuk i kisha mbyllur vrimat, por kete radhe arrita te kontaktoj njerin prej ketyre persoave qe vetem me 10 min. pun mi permisoj disa gabime ne faqe dhe sot e kesaj dite faqja me funksionon mir dhe shkelqyeshem.*

----------


## Glend

Je akoma duke supozuar, nuk ja vlen te flas me dike qe supozon mbi mua. Ne fakt une te ky forum vij vetem per 10 minuta ne dite dhe eshte i vetmi forum shqiptar.

Sa per dijeni une punoj si developer PHP/MySQL/xHTML/CSS/Javascript (AJAX) freelancer, d.m.th. pune e lire ne internet dhe fitoj per cka bej duke ndihmuar te tjeret. C'ka ben KHG eshte e paligjshme dhe gjeja e fundit qe do beja do ishte te siguroja faqjen time nga nje grup qe ngeli duke sulmuar faqjet e tjera (s'do cuditesha nese ne serverin tend do ndodhej ndonje Backdoor i futur nga ata).

Po i kunderpergjigjen armiqeve? Or cun, fushe beteje te ngjan kjo ty? PAska njerez bota qe i konsideronka hackersat heronjte e kombit... ata jane zhgenjim per gjithkend, dhe s'po flas vetem per KHG, po per te tere, i prishin pune te tjereve, s'ke ndonje gje me te mire te besh ne jete? Dil me shoket, shijo jeten, mos rri gjithe diten para nje monitori te gjesh menyra per te prishur faqje...

NUK KANE JETE

----------


## canasta

> Je akoma duke supozuar, nuk ja vlen te flas me dike qe supozon mbi mua. Ne fakt une te ky forum vij vetem per 10 minuta ne dite dhe eshte i vetmi forum shqiptar.
> 
> Sa per dijeni une punoj si developer PHP/MySQL/xHTML/CSS/Javascript (AJAX) freelancer, d.m.th. pune e lire ne internet dhe fitoj per cka bej duke ndihmuar te tjeret. C'ka ben KHG eshte e paligjshme dhe gjeja e fundit qe do beja do ishte te siguroja faqjen time nga nje grup qe ngeli duke sulmuar faqjet e tjera (s'do cuditesha nese ne serverin tend do ndodhej ndonje Backdoor i futur nga ata).
> 
> Po i kunderpergjigjen armiqeve? Or cun, fushe beteje te ngjan kjo ty? PAska njerez bota qe i konsideronka hackersat heronjte e kombit... ata jane zhgenjim per gjithkend, dhe s'po flas vetem per KHG, po per te tere, i prishin pune te tjereve, s'ke ndonje gje me te mire te besh ne jete? Dil me shoket, shijo jeten, mos rri gjithe diten para nje monitori te gjesh menyra per te prishur faqje...
> 
> NUK KANE JETE


Cka nese ti psh. punon si developer PHP/MySQL/xHTML/ blla blla kur nuk je i aft qe te sigurosh 100% faqen, dmth perveq qe te krijosh nje gje duhesh te kesh aftesi dhe te kesh dijeni se si behen sulmet dhe ne cfar menyre, qe te kesh me leht tju shmangesh rreziqeve. Nuk brengosem aspak sepse ai qe ma rregulloj problemin, i ka dhe passat e ftp-se, i besoj dhe dhe jam 100% se ai asnjiher nuk do te sulmon nje shqiptar apo faqe shiptare, kshtu qe kaloi poashtu edhe nje koh me shum se 2 muaj dhe nuk ka ndonji gje te jashtzakonshme, poashtu mbaj kontakte me te edhe permes emaillit dhe cdo here qe kam nevoj per ndonje gje apo i parashtroj ndonje pyetje ne lidhje ne ndonje gje rreth informatikes,  asnjiher nuk priton te me shpjegoj ate ne menyr te detajuar dhe te shkelqyeshme, qe se besoj qe ndokush tjeter do humbaste koh per ti treguar nje gje te thjesht e ne asnje menyr ti tregon aftesit e tij ne kete lemi.

Ti po supozon mbi KHG edhe un po supozoj tek ti, une po te tregoj se keto nuk jan gjithmon vetem sulmues, ti prap nuk po me kupton. KHG si grup egziston qysh prej vitit 99/2000, sulmet qe jane bere, jan nga disa anetar te staffit te KHG-se te cilet njiher ishin vetem si pjes e staffit pastaj u bashkuan ne grup te vetem por me perkrahjen e anetareve te KHG-se kuptohet, per tju kunder pergjigjur armiqeve, ketu e kam fjalen per keto sulme qe u bene gjat veres(2008), sepse para asaj ishte nje qetsi e thell, por pasi qe kosova u be pavarsi filluan dhe sulmet nga ana e serbeve, si kunderpergjigje i moren edhe sulmet e shqiptareve, nuk ka dic te keqe ketu. Ti nese mendon qe gjaku lahet me lot at here ke deshtuar.

----------

